# Triple!



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Popped these three rats when I pulled up in my girlfriends driveway.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice haul, and nice natty mate!


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Dude really had to one up me?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done! Should be a banquet there ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice shooting man.

Njones


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice, does your girlfriend cook them or do you ?

wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I do sometimes but her dad loves to cook them and he is out go to wild game cook


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice feast for you three! Good shooting, nice bag. Future father-in-law, GF and you (and mother-in-law too?) Three squirrels would make a nice supper for four...a little red wine, a couple candles and apple pie for desert.


----------

